
Introducing a new robot prototyping platform (SUS'17) - dominik_nowak
https://www.crowdsupply.com/husarion/core2
======
dominik_nowak
Hi, I'm Dominik, co-founder of Husarion.

Together with my team, we have been developing a fast prototyping platform for
robots, for almost 4 years. There are many generic prototyping platforms for
hardware projects like Arduino, or RaspberryPi, but we think that by focusing
on robotics, we can deliver a product that will allow our clients to iterate
their ideas much faster.

We are very excited because we have launched the second generation of our
product at Crowd Supply.

It would be great if you could tell us what you think. Thanks!

